# [EVDL] Battery load tester - low cost, high watts hybrid approach



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

